# Help again!



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Mousse went very well. It lost a little volume in the defrosting and piping but was still good.

NOW: I wanted to do coconut creme brulee for the next big thing (100-150) But I may not have enough dishes.

I'm thinking of doing cherries jubilee instead. 

Ideas? recipes? Type of cherries? 

thanx in advance 
eeyore


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I like to use a variety of cherries for cherry desserts. 
Bing are nice, but now is not cherry season.
For good quality jar cherries try 
1-800-PASTRY-1, they have French sour, brandied and bing.
For Coconut brulee, consider a coconut short dough tart shell filled with brulee custard and finished in the usual way. 
or How about a coconut flan? I'd use disposible 4 oz aluminum portion cups. 
The list is endless. good luck!!


----------

